

Gartner Says Worldwide Smartphone Sales Recorded Slowest Growth Rate Since 2013 - jkestner
http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3115517

======
venomsnake
Apple continue to try and rule the world though. But unless we have radical
developments in battery tech the industry will stagnate a lot. There is just
so much you can squeeze out of the current tech.

